# Taking Dogs - how much and is it worth it?



## chrissyc (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello

e are hoping to move to SA in Durban within the year. I have 2 dogs, a lab and boxer 2 and 3. 
Has anyone any experience of shipping their dog? If so how much did it cost? how easy was it?
And, have your dogs settled ok ?

Thanks so much

Christine


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

chrissyc said:


> Hello
> 
> e are hoping to move to SA in Durban within the year. I have 2 dogs, a lab and boxer 2 and 3.
> Has anyone any experience of shipping their dog? If so how much did it cost? how easy was it?
> ...


Hello Christine,

Is it worth it? I guess that answer depends on the personality of the pooches and how well you like them. Although, I was very suprised at the fear factor my dogs bring to the "right" people! I never have to worry while walking or driving with my pets. Often street people will jump away in fear as the dogs are wagging their tails... no problem with me. And I do feel an extra sence of security from them, although not fool proof.. unfortunately if someone really want's to break in to my home- they will likely poision my pets... just a reality here. But, that being said, I would not have left them at home. I did use a pet mover, I'd recommend this option if you can. But defo not cheap! SA requires a battery of blood tests and certification to allow my pets in- not easy. Doggies did adjust well, suffered jet lag (just like me) and shortly sorted out the seasonal differences and nolonger shed in the winter. Yes, it was costly, however being they are well trained members of the family, worth every cent. 

However, I recenlty learned that a snake is an even bigger deterrent to break-in's than a dog.... how are you with reptiles?

 ROKZY


----------



## chrissyc (Jan 17, 2010)

thanks for your advice


----------



## Greg72 (Feb 19, 2010)

chrissyc said:


> Hello
> 
> Hi, we moved back to South Africa in December 2009 after living in the UK for 11 years. We brought our 4 year old Labrador/Rotweiler/Alsation and a few other breeds cross Bailey back with us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Longclosesailing (Feb 26, 2010)

Greg - just saw that you also took back a dog - we will need to do the same. 

How have the children settled? Did you place the children in private schools or public? I will have a load of questions if you don't mind?


----------



## val2546 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Our Dogs*

Hi

We bought one dog and two cats to SA in 2007. The cost was approx £2200. It was all very easy. Company delt with everything, and apart from making sure they all had the necessary jabs before hand. No problem. All of them settled down really well. 

Val










chrissyc said:


> Hello
> 
> e are hoping to move to SA in Durban within the year. I have 2 dogs, a lab and boxer 2 and 3.
> Has anyone any experience of shipping their dog? If so how much did it cost? how easy was it?
> ...


----------



## val2546 (Aug 14, 2009)

chrissyc said:


> Hello
> 
> e are hoping to move to SA in Durban within the year. I have 2 dogs, a lab and boxer 2 and 3.
> Has anyone any experience of shipping their dog? If so how much did it cost? how easy was it?
> ...


Hi Christine, We bought one dog and two cats from the Uk to SA in Sept 2007. Airpets transported our animals. It was really easy, and they settled well. At that time the cost was around £2500 door to door.


----------

